# Question on Carry On Baggage policy on auto train



## MDRailfan (Jan 16, 2018)

Carry On vs what Amtrak considers personal items

My wife and I want to take onboard in coach:

one laptop on it's own carrying case

my wife's purse

2 pillows and 2 blankets

Do they have to go in carry-on bags of 28x22x14 and under 50 lbs or can they go onboard as themselves?

Any advise would be helpful. Don't want to pay 20.00 excess charge. Thanks


----------



## BuffaloBoy (Jan 16, 2018)

You may carry them on, no problem. No need to put them in a carry-on bag.


----------



## b243923 (Jan 16, 2018)

We have carried more than that and never had an issue.

The issue was the stairway to the upper level cars is very narrow and makes it difficult to carry items up or down.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 18, 2018)

Agree, no problem taking those items on. Figure how you are getting up and down the stairs, that is your challenge.


----------

